
Stealth update to enemy power causes an uproar in World of Warcraft - Errorcod3
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/03/stealth-update-to-enemy-power-causes-an-uproar-in-world-of-warcraft/
======
dbg31415
[http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-03-29-blizzard-
explai...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-03-29-blizzard-explains-
surprise-enemy-gear-scaling-in-world-of-warcraft-as-community-fumes)

Curious what they were thinking with this. Haven't played WoW in years, but
given that it's an endless treadmill, getting gear seems like the only way to
feel any sense of momentum at all. Now I guess you can only feel momentum in
instanced dungeons and raids... probably designed to keep geared players from
questing too fast, or AOE farming... Still seems filthy they would keep such a
huge change out of the patch notes.

